# Question on legality of 9.9 HP sticker on 15 HP motor



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I know people do this all the time but how sure can you be that an officer will not know that it is truly a 9.9 HP and not a 15 HP or do they never really look at the motor because the little plate on the motor tells the HP rating? I am curious about doing it but I am also afraid of being busted.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

since you lready know it's illegal,you seem to not be looking for an answer,but an opinion on what your chances of running an illegal motor without getting caught are 
if you're afraid of being busted,then why ask,or why do it?

in answer to your other question,you can never be sure they won't know,or look at the plate


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Are you going to forge the title and registration papers that you are required to have on board also ? ?

They could guess that it is stolen since there is a mismatch.

Good luck on this one.
...


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

have only been checked one time and it was at clendening and yes he checked the plate to see if it said 9.9.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

ODNR and Watercraft officers are trained to check the plates. Some people must think they can't read or are to nieve to catch the guilty ones. As Rick said if you know it's illegal why even ask? You'll pay the price if your caught.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never understood this one either. Why even take a chance for an extra 5 HP? People tried to get me to do it when I had my old boat. Just isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Why is everyone in such a hurry? Will five horsepower really light up your world to the point that you can't live without it? Relax....It's fishing....Take some time and enjoy one of life's simple pleasures!!!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

the main reason they do it is because they wanna hit the lakes with a 10 hp limit, and instead of having to buy a new motor, or just not going they figure they'll just switch the stickers and no one will ever know!


i've heard of this happening alot, especially at cowan. and from what i hear they are freakin down right militant about you having no more than 10. if you try, they'll bust you. 


thats why i specifically wanted something no more than 10 on my flatbottom


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

These lakes are normally smaller lakes and the powers that be impose a limit because they are trying to keep the lakes safe from both the boater side and the environmental side. Many of these lakes have cuts, coves, creeks and other blind areas that could cause issues if you came flying out at speed. The hp limit prevents anyone from running at high speeds on the water and keeps everyone safe.
The other reason is for bank erosion issues. Wakes eat the bank away, causing deterioration of the water quality as soil falls into the lake as the bank gets undercut. It also causes damage to man-made structures by putting undue stress on the pilings and floats. By keeping a low hp limit and restricting speeds, wakes are supposedly reduced. I've argued that point over the years as a bassboat running 65 mph leaves a much smaller wake than a 16' deep-V loaded to the gills with gear and people plowing long at 10 mph. However, it's the speed of the wake that apparently does the damage. That's always been a stick point for me but I don't make the rules. However, as stewards of our waterways, I think it behooves all of us to do what is right to protect our fishery. 

And yes, the watercraft officer will check the plate when he sees you on plane running down the lake. The 15 hp versus the 10 can make a difference depending on the boat and yes, they do know where to look to verify the rating. The question was answered above- you know it's illegal so why do it?

UFM82


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

As Misfit said...I am mainly checking to what the chances are of being caught. I know officers know that people do it but how often do they check? 

I am just curious after being out at Acton and some guy blew by me with a so called 9.9 and I had a huge head start with a 7.5. I was half way across the lake and he was still at the other end and he caught up and pass me by like the wind. I mean blew by me and kept on going to where I could not even keep up. Its like being on the highway doing 65 and someone comes by you doing 100.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

> I am mainly checking to what the chances are of being caught. I know officers know that people do it but how often do they check?


Probably about 2&#37; if you obey all the laws and about 100% if you:


> I mean blew by me and kept on going to where I could not even keep up. Its like being on the highway doing 65 and someone comes by you doing 100


Keep us posted on how you make out.



> Acton


Some ODNR's check OGF here, so maybe the 100 MPH guy that you admire so much days are numbered.

...


----------



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

I wonder why Loramie isn't a 10hp limit lake? Damn lake is shallower than my rec centers kiddie pool and there are tons of stumps everywhere...anyone from ODNR...please help me out with this one... (no ****)


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

The lower half has been dredged and is open zone. The upper shallower section is idle speed only, to bad some peopel dont know what "idle speed" means.


----------

